# Windows Media Player (need to force all sound to mono)



## buckeye99 (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there a way to force all sound from stereo to mono in Windows Media Player? I listen to various mp3's, cd's and most have stereo programming. However, at work, I'm only able to use one of my earbuds from my headphone set (to keep one ear free).

I would like to be able to force all stereo programming (cd's, mp3's) to mono output. Is there a plugin out there that will enable this?

Thank you


----------

